# [solved] dev-cpp/tbb error

## rosomak

Hej,

Mój problem: instaluję pakiet dev-cpp/tbb (jest po drodze do instalacji digikam).

Otrzymuję błąd:

make -j3 compiler=gcc tbb tbbmalloc

build/common.inc:55: *** "" is not supported. Add build/.inc file with os-specific settings . Stop.

common.inc posiada oczywiście do wyboru: Windows_NT (windows) / Linux (linux) / Darwin (macos)

Znalazłem analogiczny problem w Macu -> wersja Lion nie była rozpoznawana.

U mnie w make.conf jest 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

System jest rozpoznawany jako: (Linux i686 3.5.7-gentoo)

Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie pomysły, ja chwilowo nie mam żadnych.

----------

## rosomak

Rozwiązanie problemu było, moim zdaniem, dość dziwne.

w moim make.conf dla porzadku miałem flagi USE zgrupowane w kilku liniach:

NOTUSE="jakieś flagi" 

AE="jakieś flagi" 

FN="jakieś flagi" 

OS="jakieś flagi" 

TZ="jakieś flagi" 

USE="${NOTUSE} ${AE} ${FN} ${OS} ${TZ}"

Przy takim układzie tbb się nie kompiluje. Kiedy umieściłem wszystkie flagi w jednej linii:

USE="jakieś flagi"

kompilacja ruszyła i została zakończona powodzeniem. Co więcej, na razie jest to jedyny pakiet, który okazał się wrażliwy na taki zapis USE.

Dziwne, prawda ?

----------

